# New Arrival - Seiko Ana-digital



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This has brightened up my Monday morning -

from Singapore, a Seiko SNJ023P1









My collection was short of an ana-digital & it

fills the gap nicely.

I really like the way the LCD display is integrated

into the design.














































Cheers


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Very nice, impressively uncluttered for what it is. I've never had such a beast myself but once I've posted this I shall be googling the model number for an idea of price!

One question though - what is the _point_ of analogue/digital?!







Don't take that the wrong way - I want to be persuaded, it's just I have a deep-seated hatred of pointless things, like quartz clocks with pendulums for example, or Vanessa Feltz. I've always got kinda stuck at "hmm... so it's a watch that tells me the same thing two ways... why?", but I know I must be missing the point. So please, someone sell these things to me so I can get on and spend some money I don't have!









S.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Steve R said:


> Very nice, impressively uncluttered for what it is. I've never had such a beast myself but once I've posted this I shall be googling the model number for an idea of price!
> 
> One question though - what is the _point_ of analogue/digital?!
> 
> ...


It's for those people who like to view the time in the traditional, analogue manner, while still having alarms, stop-watches, and such like to hand.

I quite like the idea and, as such , have been through 2 Breitling B-1s and am on my second X-33...


















Enjoy the Seiko - it looks a cracker!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, I like that.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

dapper said:


> This has brightened up my Monday morning -
> 
> from Singapore, a Seiko SNJ023P1
> 
> ...


Alan, I really do like that despite not overly keen on the ana/digi combos. It's just looks right!









Well done mate,

A.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

oooo nice, lovely watch (BTW you could use the ana/dig for different time zones)


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

nursegladys said:


> oooo nice, lovely watch (BTW you could use the ana/dig for different time zones)


Yes you see, that's exactly the kind of thinking I need!







That's very useful, and hadn't considered the possibility. I very slightly wish the Seiko had different hands... I'm not sure what it is but they're not quiiiiite perfectly in tune with either the rest of the watch or my brain - probably the latter. But aside from that it's spot on - I may need to add it to my Chrimbo list! Alan, what does it measure lug to lug? My only concern is I'll be too damned weedy for it









Love the Omega by the way Guy - just think it might be a little beyond Santa's reach this year...!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for all your comments guys









Guy, love the X-33







I see Roy has one for sale at a good price.

Steve, the case is 44mm & lug-end to lug-end is 50mm 

Cheers


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

dapper said:


> Steve, the case is 44mm & lug-end to lug-end is 50mm


Oh...... bugger, as a great man once said!

Thanks Alan, I'm pretty sure it would look like a walk clock strapped to my spaghetti wrist... the biggest I have is 46mm and I think they may be the 4mm that break the camel's back. Maybe. Possibly. Hmm!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I like it.

I'm considering one of these (for Â£50)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed







silly question but does the bezel rotate on this model


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Very nice indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil, the bezel's fixed.

I like everything about this watch but a backlight would be useful


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

although i seem to be in the monority here........it just doesn't do it for me


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's a wrist shot:










Cheers


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice bit of "on the wrist" action there. I've been ebay bidding this month, gonna have one too!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice. I ve always had a soft sport for Ani-Digis...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I like that Alan.

I been hankering after an X-33 for a while now. However once I save that much up my mind will be saying 'you can get a few others you want with all that'.

I can't win lately.......................


----------

